# SU / SUJ for SSD driver on UFS.



## Kylen (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello BSD people, 

I would write here because the sentences are divided on this topic.
I set the partition according to this description: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html

The author writes:
"_Soft updates are also enabled. Soft updates journaling (SUJ) is *not* used for two reasons: there have been problems with SUJ that prevent the use of dump(8) to back up filesystems, and SUJ’s killer feature is dramatically reduced fsck(8) times. But SSDs provide dramatically reduced fsck(8) times anyway._"

What did you think about it, is it good to disable SU / SUJ on SSD? this does not cause a large increase in the risk of data loss in case of bad sector or sudden power loss?

Best Wishes,
ky7en


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

Kylen said:


> this does not cause a large increase in the risk of data loss in case of bad sector or sudden power loss?


Journalling isn't going to help with this in any case.


----------



## Kylen (Aug 6, 2018)

SirDice, according to the theory of the use of journaling, it appears that this is important, could explain why you wrote it?

"_A journaling file system is a file system that keeps track of changes not yet committed to the file system's main part by recording the intentions of such changes in a data structure known as a "journal", which is usually a circular log. In the event of a system crash or power failure, such file systems can be brought back online more quickly with a lower likelihood of becoming corrupted._"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system

I am trying to set the right policy for creating a partition for the SSD drive, so that I can use the speed of the SSD disk drive, and keep it safe  
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

The key being "brought back online more quickly" which isn't that important for an SSD as it's typically small and fast enough to use the 'traditional' fsck(8) _without_ using a journal. And journalling isn't going to improve things when you have bad sectors, when that happens it's basically game over regardless.


----------

